# campervan almost ready to go



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I recently purchased a Toyota Hiace van with the idea of converting it into a campervan aimed at allowing me to do some short hop, mostly photographic/video trips.
I had looked for a second hand van already converted but none of the layouts really suited my purpose - all were built for two and I will be travelling alone and wanted desk space for laptop editing. All secondhand ones had huge mileages (200-400,000km) on them in my price range.
I decided I would look for a suitable van and have it converted - not being a carpenter/cabinet maker type I thought it best to pay someone to do the majority of the fitout. This is the result: a 2004 model with only 81,000km and a fitout custom built for me for the same price as a 2004 with 200-400,000km and a fitout that would need some adaption.
Some pics as picked up from the fitout - I have already fine tuned it with some additions and packed camping gear in.

rear view with seat down, bed available










rear view with seat up, bed not available










rear view showing lockable slide-out drawer under bed and slide out free standing table under that










front view showing bed available, desk cupboard and 12v/240v fridge










front view seat up, mattress folded - seat is approved with seat belt etc.










side door view - kitchen cupboard with stove, storage under, fridge and clothes cupboard above dual battery system


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Amazing ! You did a great job Zulu. Now we get road trip pictures


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

That looks awesome! I'm gonna have to catch a ride some time! :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@ sarla - hopefully over the next couple of weeks it will have its maiden voyage as a camper - only a couple of nights at first to iron out any bugs, find improvements

@ helios - not going to pick up any suss looking hitchhikers - that avatar would definitely be a drive-by :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I see you've been watching and learning from our 'Top Gear' team and strapped/stowed everything down properly....









It looks a very neat job Zulu, I look forward to seeing the pics from the Zuluclayvan's ventures.... :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> It looks a very neat job Zulu, I look forward to seeing the pics from the Zuluclayvan's ventures.... :grin:


Ditto from me ... :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Looking at the pics again, a suggestion for the future would be to put some (smallish) windows in the sides - You can then use the van as a 'Hide' when photographing the Aussie wildlife; animals that is, not parties etc..... :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

WereBo said:


> Looking at the pics again, a suggestion for the future would be to put some (smallish) windows in the sides - You can then use the van as a 'Hide' when photographing the Aussie wildlife; animals that is, not parties etc..... :grin:


Or a sun roof so you can get a 360 view of the scenery (walking by...:whistling

Very nice. When Mrs. yustr buys yet another gadget that we absolutely must have, I tell her I'd be perfectly content to live on a sail boat (which would be similar to the clayvan) with only my camera and computer. Her reply: "Keep it up and you just might be." :4-outaher


----------

